# Best place to buy a domain, and host?



## RyanLilly (Jun 1, 2008)

Where is the best place to register a domain and where do you guys host your sites. Really at this point, I just want to register a domain so I can get some business cards made, and not have to reprint them what I get a site started. I have a friend or two that build websites on the side of their administrative IT jobs, so I'll probably enlist their help, But any suggestions about programs for web development would be nice as well.

What about godaddy? others?

Thanks.


----------



## jg123 (Jun 1, 2008)

godaddy is good, you can get hosting for just a few bucks a month at many places.  I use www.budgethost.ca for some of my sites.


----------



## *Mike* (Jun 2, 2008)

IXwebhosting has been great for us... I've used them for years, numerous sites, never any real problems.


----------



## krazjon (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used www.angelfire.com for many years now and have had awesome business with them. Never had any known downtime, awesome interface. 

.com name, plenty of space and bandwith, all the features I would ever need for like 20 a month. Went through godaddy for some .nets and such and was too much of a hassle, angelfire is an all in one package. I think there are some cheaper options as well. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sirashley (Jun 2, 2008)

I use www.1and1.com

They are cheap and best of all they give the tools to build your site. If you go to my station site in my sig, you can see an example of what can be done. I have used Yahoo, stay away from them, overpriced, bigtime... I have purchased domain names through directnic.com, but they too are pricey and you get the same thing and more from 1and1.com. I am more than pleased with 1and1 and I would recommend them to anyone, but they are especially good if you lack knowledge in web design. Just my 2 cents, hope this helps


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 2, 2008)

i've had great luck with godaddy.

consistent uptime, fantastic customer support, and good prices.

gooooooooooo daddy!


----------



## *Mike* (Jun 2, 2008)

GoDaddy drives me nuts.  I do the tech support for a site that's using GoDaddy.  Their control panel is so much more convoluted than IX.


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 2, 2008)

I have nothing but good things to say about www.networksolutions.com

Great customer service, good prices and great options.


----------



## bellacat (Jun 3, 2008)

I use GoDaddy and have been for the past 4 years. They are awesome!!!


----------



## Los Angeles (Jun 4, 2008)

GODADDY is fantastic...  And love there commercials


----------



## RandyB (Jun 4, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> I use www.1and1.com
> 
> They are cheap and best of all they give the tools to build your site. If you go to my station site in my sig, you can see an example of what can be done. I have used Yahoo, stay away from them, overpriced, bigtime... I have purchased domain names through directnic.com, but they too are pricey and you get the same thing and more from 1and1.com. I am more than pleased with 1and1 and I would recommend them to anyone, but they are especially good if you lack knowledge in web design. Just my 2 cents, hope this helps


 
I love your Classic Rock on you website! Maybe I get one up soon!


----------



## Sirashley (Jun 4, 2008)

RandyB said:


> I love your Classic Rock on you website! Maybe I get one up soon!



Cool man, I started the whole thing simply because someone said I couldn't do it. It became a hobby. I've recently started broadcasting live here and there. It's fun and highly addictive, plus, your friends get to enjoy it too :thumbup: Thanks for listening.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 4, 2008)

I use 123-reg.co.uk for my domain names and freevirtualservers.com for my hosting. I think they're both owned by Wannado.


----------



## ukreal1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone recommend bludomain. I need a template, hosting and domain?


----------



## Rhys (Jun 5, 2008)

ukreal1 said:


> Does anyone recommend bludomain. I need a template, hosting and domain?


No personal experience but I have heard bad things.


----------



## lasershot (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a godaddy customer. I* strongly *recommend them to anyone! The day I bought the domain I had to call them for support and they were friendly then friendly!


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 15, 2013)

I strongly recommend In Motion Hosting, great company and great customer service. Awesome packages with lots of unlimited stuff


----------

